# Garratt Photos Boiler & Cab Construction



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

This is a follow up to this month's SITG article and the second thread. I will post one more on making the gizmos and then will be out of your hair for a while








Blowing off steam








Here is the original drawing made to 1/32 scale








Mockup
 








Boiler fittings

Bioler placed on frame prior to soldering








Luckly I was able to find a size brass pipe which fir perfectly over the boiler for the smoke box








The inside washer for the smoke stack was ground to fit and silver soldered to the smoke box
 








Smoke stack
 








Stack flange and steam dome cover
 

Boiler with wrap and smoke box attaches
 








Looking at the boiler through the smoke box door tube on the left is fron the superheator and goes to the front engine. Middle tube is the front engine exhaust








Spring loaded clops keep the jets in place. Throttle valve, site glass and pressure gauge are shown.








Steam manifold attaches to throttle valve with hex nut on thr bottom of the photo
 








Backhead almost complete








Low sheen engine paint dolls it up
 








Burners with front and rear superheaters, steam manifold and connection tubes. Note "U" shapped superheater which goes back to the rear engine.








Rear superheater comming out of the boiler
 








This is a jig I made for the cab cutouts the router is set op with a carbide ball bearing patern makers bit . the handle is used to raise or lower the router








Cab is checked for clearence








Cab detail








1/16 OD tubing was soldered to the door and music wire goes through the door frame for hinge








Steam gauge and door detail
 








Grab handle mounts were turned on the lathe and threaded to 0-80 they were mounted first then the grab rod was slid through and the round ends which were also turned on the lathe were attached with JB Weld
 








Finished backhead with throtle servo attached








Finished front of Boiler


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful work - a real inspiration to anybody thinking of build his or her own live-steamer. I've filed it ALL away! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill,

At the beginning of your post, you mention "getting out of our hair." Why?! You have done magnificent work and following your progress logs is really fascinating. You must realize that we'll all be anxiously waiting to see what you build next.

Llyn


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

That's me, green with envy--again.


Oh to be half that good!


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, 

I saw the article in SiTG, and was disappointed that there were relatively few photos showing the details on how you built the Garrett. IMHO the photos you've included and the techniques described in these two posts merit an entire series of print articles all by themselves. 

I'm anxious to see what you'll create next!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill
This is a "masterclass" series for those hobbyist who seek an inspiration to follow that shows the variety of ways to build a steam engine. There are fellow MLS builders that I can recall that share your "more than one way" to get a steam engine built (Rangerjoel, Jerry Barnes, Howard Maculsay, Larry Herget, Larry "redbeard" David Fletcher, etc, all those in master class such as ruby/forney) thus the MLS tradition continues.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Hi Guys 
Thanks for the kind words 
This project was actually completed last year. The engine in April and the passenger cars in June. 
My next project was a Double Fairlie and Coaches posted here http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../afv/topic/aft/117468/afc/192876/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../afv/topic/aft/118914/afc/207465/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../afv/topic/aft/119417/afc/213559/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../afv/topic/aft/119583/afc/214646/Default.aspx 
Since then, I have added decals and builder plates, a second axel pump and re designed the cylinder drains to be more prototypical 
My next project is to expand my layout for a steamup I will be having the Monday before Sacramento. This is in conjunction with the BAGRS western meet and will be open to all steamers going to Sac. 
As far as the next train, I want something that hasen't been done before 
Any suggestions?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill You have certainlly done an outstanding job. I too am glad that you posted addional photos and info on MLS. The SITG article leaves one wanting more. Having done an article about my Mason Bogie for SITG I understand the restrictions in space. Thanks for sharing a gorgeous piece of art!!!


----------

